# Anyone using a Road ID?



## Dukes23 (Jan 21, 2012)

If so, which one did you purchase. I've been riding for awhile and realized that I should have purchased one of these a long time ago. I know there are a few different choices to choose from so I was wondering which ones you guys use. I was looking into the dog tag one but I'm not sure if it would be uncomfortable banging on my chest while I ride. Thanks in advance for your time.

Duke


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

i bought the slim rubber one and love it


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

I have had the Wrist ID Elite for about a year now and love it. It is a rubber wrist band (doesn't collect sweat) with metal ID plate and clasp. Band can easily be cut to fit (so it is not one size fits all), and the ID plate can be replaced if damaged or you need to change your info. 

Good company and good product. Shipping is really quick and customer service is excellent. Also, when ordering make sure you enter in the info that you want on the ID correct, because their turn around time is really quick, so there may not be a lot of time to correct errors after submitting your order.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ankle. I keep it in my left cycling shoe and never start a ride without it.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the sport, Velcro one, and the slim, rubber one. I pretty much only wear the slim now. And another shout out for the customer service. My 6 year old has a slim and has worn off the contact info now 3 times and they have replaced it with no questions asked all three times. I am not sure what he does to them because I have not even scratched mine.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Slim rubber (I think it's the Elite.)

Great product, even better customer service. The clasp on mine bit the dust a couple months back and they sent me a new one, no questions asked. Nice to see someone stand behind their products...


----------



## RRH_88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Never leave without it, I use the std Velcro one.


----------



## NitroDuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Dukes23 said:


> If so, which one did you purchase. I've been riding for awhile and realized that I should have purchased one of these a long time ago. I know there are a few different choices to choose from so I was wondering which ones you guys use. I was looking into the dog tag one but I'm not sure if it would be uncomfortable banging on my chest while I ride. Thanks in advance for your time.
> 
> Duke


I just ordered the Slims for both me and my fiance for valentines day. I was thinking about the dog tags, but like you said, I don't think it would be too comfortable when I go on runs. When you order don't forget to use coupon code "pcVDay12" to save (i think ~10%) on any order.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

I use the original velcro and never ride with out it. I also bought some extra straps to change the color if I want.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Elite. Wear it every day...on and OFF the bike.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Won one in a prime, wear it always to feel more GI Joe.

Don't forget to put your health insurance info on it, if you are ordering one.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I AM loving this forum. 

Several weeks ago, while riding, I had the thought pop into my head about what would happen to/with me if something serious were to happen. I carry my bike club ID, but that's pretty much useless. 

Just browsing the forum today, and saw this post. I'd not heard of this before, but glad I saw it.

Going to order myself one as soon as I finish babbling here. 

Thanks for posting the question!


----------



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

Elite here as well. Not sure I would go for the interactive version (I did not) only because I read a few posts from EMT's stating that they don't have time to hop online to look at your info and doubt the ER will either.

As for the info, I elected to put my name, town, home phone, wife's cell phone, mother's cell phone, NKA (no known alergies) and blood type.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I got the smaller of the bands since it was much more versitle. I had the larger rubber type one with the adjustable clasp but smaller is better. Now I have seen others with the cloth ones and you MUST clean it regularly, as it holds a nasty stench smell if you dont clean it often., lady came into a LBS with one and boy was it a bad smell.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

the one with the stainless steel clasp. where it every day at all times.


----------



## biketom5 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Road I.D.- Elite*



tdietz87 said:


> i bought the slim rubber one and love it


I bought mine a couple of years ago and always wear it on rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I have the original one.. I feel safer wearing it. I've debated on getting a new one with updated info but my current one is valid enough.


----------



## subzerolv (Aug 10, 2010)

Just got mine last week. The only time I take it off is when I shower (or any time it might get wet).


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

I have the "Wrist ID Slim" in the orange color. It's rubber with a metal plate with your ID information. I wear it 24/7. I no longer carry my wallet with me when I ride.

One thing to consider if you get the "Slim". The more information you put on it, the smaller the lettering on the metal plate. I've got five lines of information. Four lines would have been better.

Good company with quick response time. I recommend them.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Elite here (wider rubber) with interactive info. Don't want to have to get a new one every time a phone number or address changes.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I wear the standard ankle velcro strap every ride.


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

I have the basic velcro one in red which I figured would be more visible. Always wear it when I ride.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have the Elite also. I wear it pretty much only when I'm riding, though -- I get a rash on my wrist where sweat collects under it. But that's more a problem with my skin than anything with the product.

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the wonderful tan lines these things give us.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought one for my fiance and she really likes it 
Mine is not the typical saying tho....take a look

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/she-said-yes-256648.html


----------



## nathan_b (Jul 3, 2011)

I have the basic velcro one. A little piece of mind for the wife.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*Wear it, but have not used it*

 Mine is the slim wristband with metal clasp, worn 24/7.
I still carry my wallet insert, with a note sticky on my drivers license to
refer to my road ID wristband in case of emergency. The fear exists that
an EMT would not know to look at my Road ID.

Wear it in the shower, because you can clean it occasionally. Very
comfortable and durable.


----------



## SoFlaNut (Sep 19, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> Ankle. I keep it in my left cycling shoe and never start a ride without it.


Why would you put it in your shoe? I wouldn't even think of looking there, at least before this post.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

Both my wife and I have the original cloth/velcro RoadID in yellow, and never ride or run without them. We wash them once in a while and they have not picked up a stink yet despite having been worn on one half Ironman, several marathons, 4 century rides and a dozen half marathons and all the training that go with that activity. I am thinking about replacing them with of couple of the slim line models so we can wear them all the time as the velcro model is a bit big and gaudy for most environments.

We have shown them to several EMTs and 1st responders that have worked at the races to familiarize them with how they work, something everyone who uses the RoadID system should be doing in addition to using the IDs.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Just ordered mine. Tks again for the info in the thread. I had no clue about this company.

kudos.


----------



## nfosterma (Jan 24, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> Ankle. I keep it in my left cycling shoe and never start a ride without it.


Same and same.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I never get on the trainer without it. I have really poor balance.


----------



## ScottsdaleHokie (Oct 26, 2011)

Thin rubber elite one.

Wear it on and off the bike as I take blood thinners. It replaced my ugly ass Medic-Alert.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

I got the red rubber one w/ clasp as a Xmas present from my brother in-law.
I only wear it when I'm riding. I keep clip it to my helmet strap when not in use so I don't forget it.


----------



## Oldguybikingnewb (Jan 25, 2011)

Kinda feel bad I don't have one, I just stick an old drivers license in my sock or in a back pouch. 

Dern, my medical alert is around my neck on a silver chain, silver/gold emblem, kinda sweet looking, they don't have to look bad.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

*Yikes ID Cyclist from yikesid.com*

An alternative that I use is the Yikes ID Cyclist that offers 4 lines of info (25 characters per line) and attaches directly to your helmet strap. I always ride with a helmet so my ID info is always with me and in case of emergencies EMTs are supposed to bring your helmet w/ you to the trauma center.
Cost is $14.99
Here is the link:
yikes ID Cyclist


----------



## jerrycan42 (Aug 18, 2010)

EMTs will always check for a medic alert bracelet first! So ROAD ID is super useful if you get the wrist based ones...


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

I just got the Elite interactive one....

very comfortable, and I like the interactive aspect since you can change your information super quick and easy if necessary. Plus it allows you to create a whole med profile with insurance and doctor info....even dental stuff.....blood type, etc etc....

very easy to set it up and maintain. I thought that was better than having say, an emergency contact engraved into the thing, only to have that info change in a year or two. Now I can just update the online profile easy as pie.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

SoFlaNut said:


> Why would you put it in your shoe? I wouldn't even think of looking there, at least before this post.


So that you can't put your shoe on without taking the bracelet out and putting it on your wrist?

I do the same thing except I keep mine in my helmet. Before I started doing that I would sometimes forget to put it on. Those pre-dawn, pre-coffee AM rides...


----------



## cochbild (Jan 24, 2012)

elite rubber here as well.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the original webbed wrist band one. I always wear it when riding.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*If they can't see it, they won't look*

I used to have the tags. Had an accident, knocked out and eventually carted off to the hospital. They never looked for ID. Get one for the wrist where they can see it.


----------



## ischgl99 (May 22, 2011)

I have the dog tags and prefer that over a wrist band since I wear it all the time and really don't like anything on my wrists. I talked with my cousin who is an ER nurse before buying and she said they always check for a necklace as well as the wristbands, so hopefully boneman's experience is the exception.

The silencer on my dog tag wore out after a few months, emailed the company and asked how long that was supposed to last, they sent me three replacements free of charge. The answer was a lot longer then three months! Great company to deal with.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I wear the original, nylon strap/velcro. I never take it off. (I actually have 2 of them blue and yellow) yellow is for riding. As a result I often don't bother even carrying my wallet with me any more. BTW if you shower with them on they don't stink...they get WASHED. (4 years now) I just bought a new yellow strap because the old one was getting pretty dingy after all those years (but it still didn't stink)

good product, good company, great idea


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got one as well, the rubber wrist type band. I feel weird if I'm not wearing it....

It came in handy last week because I was out and forgot my cellphone and could not remember by sisters phone number quick look at my wrist and I was back in business. I hope that is the only time I ever need to use it.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Standard wide rubber one is the one I use all the time, although I also purchased the velcro one. That one is still sitting in the box.


Have to agree that the company and the customer service is top notch.


----------



## tylerwal (Jul 28, 2011)

I wear my thin rubber one at all times, a little peace of mind


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

Wrist ID Slim...

Agree with excellent service from Road ID, quick shipping too...


----------



## DrewD (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm a former pro cyclist and created a cool alternative. I was tired of being on a ride and forgetting cash, and also wanted the safety of a medical ID. I own a watch company, RumbaTime, so naturally we created a watch (the GO) that has a medical ID and cashless payment. When you sign-up for the ID (it's interactive and stored online) you can also sign-up for a contactless payment chip which fits in the watch. So you can literally use your watch to buy a gatorade on a ride, etc. It's pretty awesome. There's a video on our website (RumbaTime) which shows you more. Let me know what you think!


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got the "Elite" with updated info.:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been sleeping on this way too long. Just ordered an Elite in blue to match my new frame! :thumbsup:


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

BunnV said:


> I've been sleeping on this way too long. Just ordered an Elite in blue to match my new frame! :thumbsup:


Hi BunnV any updates on your new build? have you finish it?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't wear an ID bracelet or dog tags, not saying you shouldn't, just saying I don't. I carry ID in my seat bag and one in my helmet; though I have entertain the idea of getting a bracelet, just haven't gotten around to doing it mostly because I haven't used one in 40 years of riding so why now. But the idea does nag at me.


----------



## lilpudgin (Feb 11, 2012)

*Labmom*

I have several as Road ID has improved over the years & I have need to update my info. I use the wrist elite most of the time both for riding & traveling. I also keep a shoe ID on the handlebars of all of my bikes.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the Sport as well. I would suggest them to anyone that rides a bike; I even wear mine when I race!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

lockwood1 said:


> Hi BunnV any updates on your new build? have you finish it?


Not to hijack the tread but no, not finished. Still waiting for SRAM to release the new Red group. I was just over at the LBS checking status.... thanks for asking! :thumbsup:

I'll have the Road ID before my bike is finished......


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I wear a yellow velcro one and have a tan line permanently around my left wrist as a result.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Reading through this:

Insurance info on roadiD is a waste of space and not necessary.

Having ID in seat bag or helmet poor choice as these are "left behind items" and often separated from your body post accident. ID is ON body at all times cycling. EMT will examine both wrists.

Don't waste time or space including blood type, you will be typed regardless.

Show name, dob, city/st, home & emergency contacts nums and nkda (no known drug allergies) if applicable. That will do it for your peace of mind and emergency care processing.

Sum...don't ride off without it :thumbsup:


----------



## kritra (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the old velcro wrist band. Wear it on all of my runs and rides.

trav


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I have the standard velcro model. I chose the interactive one thinking it would be most useful considering emergency response people are ll connected. First accident they took it, didn't bother to figure out what to do with it. They didn't give it back. Road ID was great when I went to order another one ad sent one with no charge. Next accident was last week, broken collar bone, laid out cold in the road. Thankfully my girlfriend answered the questions as they showed no interest in the road id. 

Great product, never ride without it, not so sure why the EMT's don't have a clue on what it represents or how to make use of it.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

I rock the sport. I like the reflectivity and I rarely ever take it off.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Tort said:


> I have the standard velcro model. I chose the interactive one thinking it would be most useful considering emergency response people are ll connected. First accident they took it, didn't bother to figure out what to do with it. They didn't give it back. Road ID was great when I went to order another one ad sent one with no charge. Next accident was last week, broken collar bone, laid out cold in the road. Thankfully my girlfriend answered the questions as they showed no interest in the road id.
> 
> Great product, never ride without it, not so sure why the EMT's don't have a clue on what it represents or how to make use of it.


WTH?......mind if i ask where you live so i can make sure not to crash there!


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

I got my name engraved on my balance band.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Slim rubber one here. Going to order the elite. Bigger lettering. If going the slim route limit it to 4 lines as mentioned in this post.

Love the product and customer support.


----------



## ischgl99 (May 22, 2011)

Tort said:


> I have the standard velcro model. I chose the interactive one thinking it would be most useful considering emergency response people are ll connected. First accident they took it, didn't bother to figure out what to do with it. They didn't give it back. Road ID was great when I went to order another one ad sent one with no charge. Next accident was last week, broken collar bone, laid out cold in the road. Thankfully my girlfriend answered the questions as they showed no interest in the road id.
> 
> Great product, never ride without it, not so sure why the EMT's don't have a clue on what it represents or how to make use of it.


That is disturbing, I think I will send out an informational letter to all my local first aide squads informing them of the importance of the Road ID.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I keep a small wallet in my jersey pocket. Seemed to work when I got knocked out last year and they carted me unconscious to the hospital. 

That said I have thought about RoadID, just not sure if it really does much.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> I keep a small wallet in my jersey pocket. Seemed to work when I got knocked out last year and they carted me unconscious to the hospital.
> 
> That said I have thought about RoadID, just not sure if it really does much.


That's been my debate within myself. And then when I think about it more I think, so what if they can't ID me? They don't need blood type anymore because there's a simple and fast test they can do to get it now a days. I don't have any odd medical conditions that EMT needs to know about before treating me. All emergency personnel are going to do everything they can to save my life regardless if they know who I am or if they don't. After I've been missing for a few hours more then I should have been my wife would call me first, if no answer she would call the cops. But there is the ID in seat bag and in the helmet, I would think eventually someone will go through my personal effects and discover who I am before more then an hour goes by. Today's world cops do a far better job of investigating accident scenes then 40 years ago, when I had an accident in a car and I had to do my own investigation so I could present the facts in court that the cops completely overlooked and blamed the accident on me...I won the case, and I was only 18! 

I think though if a person does have some sort of medical condition that the EMT needs to be made aware of then by all means that person should be wearing medical alert bracelets. In fact if I had such a condition I would have redundant alerts on me, like the bracelet, then add dog tags, info in the seat bag, and inside my helmet. The info inside the helmet use to be the old school way to inform EMT who you were, in fact helmets I use to buy long ago came with a sticker you filled out and stuck it to the inside of the helmet.. Not sure why they stopped doing that, but I continued all these years to put my information in there, as well as in the seat bag.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

froze said:


> That's been my debate within myself. And then when I think about it more I think, so what if they can't ID me? They don't need blood type anymore because there's a simple and fast test they can do to get it now a days. I don't have any odd medical conditions that EMT needs to know about before treating me. All emergency personnel are going to do everything they can to save my life regardless if they know who I am or if they don't. After I've been missing for a few hours more then I should have been my wife would call me first, if no answer she would call the cops. But there is the ID in seat bag and in the helmet, I would think eventually someone will go through my personal effects and discover who I am before more then an hour goes by. Today's world cops do a far better job of investigating accident scenes then 40 years ago, when I had an accident in a car and I had to do my own investigation so I could present the facts in court that the cops completely overlooked and blamed the accident on me...I won the case, and I was only 18!
> 
> I think though if a person does have some sort of medical condition that the EMT needs to be made aware of then by all means that person should be wearing medical alert bracelets. In fact if I had such a condition I would have redundant alerts on me, like the bracelet, then add dog tags, info in the seat bag, and inside my helmet. The info inside the helmet use to be the old school way to inform EMT who you were, in fact helmets I use to buy long ago came with a sticker you filled out and stuck it to the inside of the helmet.. Not sure why they stopped doing that, but I continued all these years to put my information in there, as well as in the seat bag.


I wonder if it has something to do with the EMT crew being legally unable to search your saddlebag for information? Or maybe not knowing to do so?

I think the idea is that they are trained to check for medic alert devices such as dogtags or wrist IDs which will clue them in to specific medical conditions/needs. The idea being they at least have the information and can contact people; whether they do it or not, that's a different can of worms...


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Tort said:


> not so sure why the EMT's don't have a clue on what it represents or how to make use of it.


Absolutely NOT the case...^


----------



## SoFlaNut (Sep 19, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by SoFlaNut 
Why would you put it in your shoe? I wouldn't even think of looking there, at least before this post. 

So that you can't put your shoe on without taking the bracelet out and putting it on your wrist?

I do the same thing except I keep mine in my helmet. Before I started doing that I would sometimes forget to put it on. Those pre-dawn, pre-coffee AM rides

Ok so I miss read CreakyKnee's post - miss the ankle part - makes sense now. :thumbsup:


----------



## dbmx (Dec 28, 2008)

tdietz87 said:


> i bought the slim rubber one and love it


Ditto


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

mine...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Your name is Road ID? What was your parents names?


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

DonDenver said:


> Absolutely NOT the case...^


I hope I didn't offend you. I only apply my response to the ones who were dispatched to my accidents. As I was in no condition to educate them or maybe I misunderstood their comprehension of what they had in their hands. And I still don't excuse the ones who kept it after I insisted they use it as a resource to answer their questions. My contact information was clearly displayed and with a simple phone call I would have been happy to retrieve it. I only found out who ended up with by accident as my niece was passing through the fire station and saw an EMT playing around with it wondering who I was. By that time I already had a replacement.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Tort said:


> I hope I didn't offend you. I only apply my response to the ones who were dispatched to my accidents. As I was in no condition to educate them or maybe I misunderstood their comprehension of what they had in their hands. And I still don't excuse the ones who kept it after I insisted they use it as a resource to answer their questions. My contact information was clearly displayed and with a simple phone call I would have been happy to retrieve it. I only found out who ended up with by accident as my niece was passing through the fire station and saw an EMT playing around with it wondering who I was. By that time I already had a replacement.


Sorry Tort, my insistence in the form of a short comment was out of frustration that what you experienced should not be the case. So I actually feel I offended you by not being clearer, thus my appology to you.

A very dear friend of mine is an EMT trainer as well as his wife has been an awarded EMT and both MADE my wife and I use RoadID as part of our daily ride practice. They have commented on how the bracelets serve a great function in the line of their service for quick identification (of course still requiring an eventual confirmed HIPAA ID done with hospital). 

They do say depending on the severity of the situation their role will not be calling numbers off the band but will communicate to the hospital in route the name and dob shown on the trauma patient wrist, leaving the actual act of calling other contacts to the ER room staff or police associated with the accident.

On a side note, I was in a house fire that destroyed many personal items including both of our RoadID's. Once learning of what happened, RoadID sent off replacements to us at their cost including a note asking if there was anything else they could do to help us out. Nice doing business with a company like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

marcm said:


> mine...


Awesome!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

The Wrist ID Sport Road ID. It's around my stem.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Shokhead,

What are you going to do if you get nailed off your bike? For how well the RoadId fit, I can deal with the bad tan line on my wrist. Heck I have horrible glove tan lines from work.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

More than that, even if you get nailed while on your bike the EMTs will never look at it. They aren't interested in your bike when you're on the ground unconscious or incoherent.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

That's ok. I didn't get it to use.


----------



## tucg15 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wrist ID Slim for me. I wear it all day, everyday. Another cool feature of the Slim is that the band is interchangable so if you have say one of those yellow Livestrong bands or another band from a charity or somethng else, you can take the medal ID plate off the RoadID band and put it on one of those other bands. Just an option to switch things up every now and then. I like that!


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

MMinSC said:


> Elite. Wear it every day...on and OFF the bike.


^This^ I never take mine off, no reason to.


----------



## aronth5 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just ordered a Wrist ID slim. Another item to check off from my "newbie" list. Former runner who just purchased my first road bike since I bought my ancient 10 speed too many years ago to recall.


----------



## Sgt_Lobo (Feb 15, 2012)

Guess I might have to get one of these. I've always just carried my id in my jersey pocket, but these seem a bit more obvious...


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

As someone that works in healthcare you really should have the wrist model. As that's where we put our patient ID bands when you come to the hospital. If you're a john doe or jane on arrival your wrist is one of the first places that will be noticed, providing you're arm is still attached to your body. 

You can also wear a set of dog tags, I've done that as well because I can put a lot more contact info on a couple of these in addition to the contacts and medical history that are on the Road ID website or call in. 

My only problem with Road ID is that the metal plate is lazer etched. That can be very hard to read after the metal is worn for a few years. They should make it more like the metal plate you find on a medical alert bracelet with heavy stainless steel and deep engraving.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with the harder to read once it gets older. I wear mine all the time and find it scuffing up against stuff and scratching it a bit. I think if it were stamped into the metal like a dog tag, it might last longer. However you have to understand costs would go up tremendously, if that were the case. I do know that RoadID does offer placement name plates at a fraction of the cost, so I guess if they get worn then replace the tag.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

scottzj said:


> I agree with the harder to read once it gets older. I wear mine all the time and find it scuffing up against stuff and scratching it a bit. I think if it were stamped into the metal like a dog tag, it might last longer. However you have to understand costs would go up tremendously, if that were the case. I do know that RoadID does offer placement name plates at a fraction of the cost, so I guess if they get worn then replace the tag.


no kidding....mine has been on my wrist for 4 years now and doesn't have a scratch on it! (and it AIN'T because I am the least bit inactive or careful) They are laser engraved and if the metal was soft enough to do standard engraving, it would wear off in short order. I engraved more info on the back of my plate and almost wrecked my point on my machine.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Since everyone seems to be concerned I'm assuming you all have ice on your cell, right?


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

shokhead said:


> Since everyone seems to be concerned I'm assuming you all have ice on your cell, right?


Yep.

I keep at least two cubes on it at all times. Keeps the CPU in the phone from overheating. 

And I have an entry for "In Case of Emergency" on my phone as well (My girlfriend's number is primary contact. Wife's is second.  )


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

One of my cycling buddies got all his cycling buddies the velcro type and I like it. Gives a certain sense of assurance if something happens since I rarely tell anyone when I leave to go cycling. Got my kids each one. Its at least fashionable to teens and tweens. They always wear them.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

In addition to wearing the Elite Interactive on my rides and such, I just order the dogtag (Fixx?) Interactive so I can wear it at work and not mess up my other one. I work outside all day, everyday (railroad), so there's an elevated chance something could happen, and I'm glad to have a product that puts all the important info right there for the appropriate people to access.

Not to mention I travel heavily, flying and driving many miles every week, so just another added level of "protection" that in the event I get hit by a bus or fall in a ditch, somebody will know who I am and all my med issues...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

shokhead said:


> Since everyone seems to be concerned I'm assuming you all have ice on your cell, right?


I don't think EMTs necessarily have the time to check a cell phone for ICE information. They generally are concerned with stabilizing the patient for transport as opposed to checking a phone or wallet. 

You also run the risk of a phone being smashed and unusable. If a RoadID is unusable, I think you might have higher order problems to worry about...

Food for thought.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

shokhead said:


> Since everyone seems to be concerned I'm assuming you all have ice on your cell, right?


Nope. Company policy requires a PIN to unlock my phone, and even if they didn't I would use one anyway. Considering how much information many of us have connected to our phones you'd be nuts not to.


----------



## partyofone (Feb 8, 2012)

Just got mine on Friday. Gives me and the wife a little peace of mind in case something bad happens.

Plan on wearing it at all times. 

Erik


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> I don't think EMTs necessarily have the time to check a cell phone for ICE information. They generally are concerned with stabilizing the patient for transport as opposed to checking a phone or wallet.
> 
> Wrong. I know firefighters and paramedics and when your stabilized as in a cyclist they do look for ID, wallet, seatbag, cell. Most people on a bike have something other then these IDs.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

ddimick said:


> Nope. Company policy requires a PIN to unlock my phone, and even if they didn't I would use one anyway. Considering how much information many of us have connected to our phones you'd be nuts not to.


Since I'm not James Bond anyone can look in my cell and won't find anything but phone numbers.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

shokhead said:


> robdamanii said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think EMTs necessarily have the time to check a cell phone for ICE information. They generally are concerned with stabilizing the patient for transport as opposed to checking a phone or wallet.
> ...


If you say so. The ones that I have spoken to pointed out that ER staff will go through your stuff to get your information. EMS won't be doing that when they're trying to save your life. At most they'll look for a wrist or necklace tag to determine any prior hx or special conditions, then set upon stabilizing and transporting. 

If they have time, they'll check on the way to the ER.

I'd frankly be pretty scared of an EMS crew that's more interested in looking through my saddle bag or wallet than ensuring I stay alive to get to the ER.

In any case, I'd wager that no, most people don't carry 4 forms of ID on their bike. Don't forget we're talking recreational cyclists along with every schlub that rides a BMX bike down the street...


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

shokhead said:


> Since I'm not James Bond anyone can look in my cell and won't find anything but phone numbers.


I'm not James Bond either, but I do have personal and work email, Facebook, etc. all hooked up on my phone. It would really suck if it got stolen and all of that was laid out like a buffet. So no ICE.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

ddimick said:


> I'm not James Bond either, but I do have personal and work email, Facebook, etc. all hooked up on my phone. It would really suck if it got stolen and all of that was laid out like a buffet. So no ICE.


Well condering at 57 I got my first very basic $40 cell off e-bay, your cell is a tad more then I would ever consider but I get it I guess.


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

I got my Road ID Elite on Saturday. I like not having to carry my id in my pocket or my bag.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Just ordered my Road ID Elite using the 10% off Valentines code. 

I opted for it to say the following:

Full name
City, state - country
Wife name 555443333 wife
Father name 666554444 father
Date of Birth - 11/11/11
Penicillin Allergy

I got black. Been meaning to do this for a long time...


----------



## lonster (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a velcro Road ID that I have had since our one of our club members crashed in Levi's Grand Fondo and when we visited him the nurses stated that the info on the road ID was what they used to contact family. He was airlifted from the crash scene without bike and clothing. 

I recently picked up another for daily wear. Great product and good company.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

I have two. Wrist ID Sport for cycling, gym, etc. Wrist ID Elite for all other times. Must have piece of equipment. As others have said, Road ID is a great company!


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

I also have a slim rubber one and a older leg strap. Wear them on each ride. Peace of mind for my wife also.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

My phone has ICE where both my home and my wife's cell number is, as well as my phone has my home and my wife's cell listed as home and wife's cell, just in case some EMT doesn't know what ICE is...I would hope by now they would.


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

froze said:


> My phone has ICE where both my home and my wife's cell number is, as well as my phone has my home and my wife's cell listed as home and wife's cell, just in case some EMT doesn't know what ICE is...I would hope by now they would.


When my son was hit (out of state) it took a few days for my wife and I to be contacted by the hospital. Having ICE on your telephone does little in a hard impact crash and the phone goes flying off to parts unknown.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

ArkRider said:


> When my son was hit (out of state) it took a few days for my wife and I to be contacted by the hospital. Having ICE on your telephone does little in a hard impact crash and the phone goes flying off to parts unknown.


Where did his wallet with his ID go?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

So I looked at a Trek 6.2 and saw where the battery goes

Di2-specific cable stops and a slick bottom bracket battery mount allow for a perfect interface with the industry-leading Shimano Di2 electronic drivetrain system without a single zip tie or strip of tape. It’s the most seamless component integration in the industry 

Anybody have this and what about hitting it or dirt and water problems?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

shokhead said:


> So I looked at a Trek 6.2 and saw where the battery goes
> 
> Di2-specific cable stops and a slick bottom bracket battery mount allow for a perfect interface with the industry-leading Shimano Di2 electronic drivetrain system without a single zip tie or strip of tape. It’s the most seamless component integration in the industry
> 
> Anybody have this and what about hitting it or dirt and water problems?


whoa.....and I thought I was the king of thread drift!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> whoa.....and I thought I was the king of thread drift!


wrong thread, my bad.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

shokhead said:


> wrong thread, my bad.


no problem...LOL....we've all done it...

Sometimes accidentally, sometimes THREAD DRIFT.....like a super ball in a concrete room!


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

shokhead said:


> Where did his wallet with his ID go?


Good question. But when you get hit that hard, things go flying even when they are in your pocket. For what it's worth though, there would have still been the delay because he never had our contact info in his wallet anyway --- and the point being not to just rely on having an ICE entry in your phone.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

ArkRider said:


> Good question. But when you get hit that hard, things go flying even when they are in your pocket. For what it's worth though, there would have still been the delay because he never had our contact info in his wallet anyway --- and the point being not to just rely on having an ICE entry in your phone.


thngs do go flying, like a wrist ID. I guess multi ID's to be safe.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

shokhead said:


> thngs do go flying, like a wrist ID. I guess multi ID's to be safe.


How does a wrist ID go flying unless your wrist goes with it?

And who carries their _wallet_ on a ride with them?


----------



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

I rock the dog-tag and have the medical logo on the other side so it looks more like a medical-ID. I rarely take it off. I ride motorcycles on the track as well where I don't carry a wallet or anything and figure its a good idea to have all that medical information with me all the time.

dp


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

im considering getting a roadid. im not sure which one to go with though, im torn between the wrist or ankle. i like the idea of wearing on my ankle cuz i dont like having things on my wrist while running or biking. but it seems like if i had it on my ankle EMT and medical would only look on my wrist for any info.
any thoughts? thanks


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> How does a wrist ID go flying unless your wrist goes with it?
> 
> And who carries their _wallet_ on a ride with them?


Plenty of riders have wallets or at least id in their seatbags and I've seen shoes come off in a crash so anything inc a wrist id could become seperated. Don't be silly. I'm not saying it's a bad idea at all, use it. It sure can't hurt. I choose not to, I have one on me but on my stem. It's ok!


----------



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

shokhead said:


> Plenty of riders have wallets or at least id in their seatbags and I've seen shoes come off in a crash so anything inc a wrist id could become seperated. Don't be silly. I'm not saying it's a bad idea at all, use it. It sure can't hurt. I choose not to, I have one on me but on my stem. It's ok!


I"m tellin' ya, the dog-tag is the way to go. You'll forget all about it, it's masculine, and its one of the first places and EMT will look for medical information. 

dp


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Do wear stuff on my body.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

shokhead said:


> Plenty of riders have wallets or at least id in their seatbags and I've seen shoes come off in a crash so anything inc a wrist id could become seperated. Don't be silly. I'm not saying it's a bad idea at all, use it. It sure can't hurt. I choose not to, I have one on me but on my stem. It's ok!


I must be missing something. Nobody I know carries their wallet with them when they ride. They carry ID in the saddlebag, but often the bike and rider can be separated from each other both during the crash and during transit. 

I'll reiterate: a wrist ID won't come off unless your wrist comes off with it. 

But either way, as long as you have some form of ID, it's better than none.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Just got the Elite model. Wondering how loose or tight everyone adjusts it to? Any suggestions?


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

I keep it loose in case I have to fit it over a long sleeve jersey or jacket.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

rubbersoul said:


> Just got the Elite model. Wondering how loose or tight everyone adjusts it to? Any suggestions?


I cut mine just to a point that it's loose enough to move some and be comfortable, but not so much that it rotates around my wrist (if that makes sense).


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 26, 2012)

Got a Road ID as a present recently...then I moved so some of the info is outdated, but the phone numbers, etc are still good.

You know those sleeves that new credit cards come in? They are made with plasticized paper? I put an ID, some cash and a credit card in that and slip that in a short leg.

The only time I take a wallet is when I'm really in a hurry to get on the bike, then it goes in a jersey pocket.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

fwiw Road ID will make a replacement plate for you at a discount ...Even at full price they are a good deal and a good idea


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

I wear a RoadID, and strap it to my helmet. Don't forget it that way.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

PedalFasterJonathan said:


> Got a Road ID as a present recently...then I moved so some of the info is outdated, but the phone numbers, etc are still good.
> 
> You know those sleeves that new credit cards come in? They are made with plasticized paper? I put an ID, some cash and a credit card in that and slip that in a short leg.
> 
> The only time I take a wallet is when I'm really in a hurry to get on the bike, then it goes in a jersey pocket.





Touch0Gray said:


> fwiw Road ID will make a replacement plate for you at a discount ...Even at full price they are a good deal and a good idea




That's why I liked the idea of going with the interactive version....Can always update the basic info online while keeping any med. issues etc that don't change right on the plate.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting one with the original tag not the Interactive becasuse I don't know if the Energency responders would take the time to call in. If you have allergies it needs to be on there because they might need to act fast to save your life. Looking at a bracelet is easy, calling a phone system and entering in a code might take too much time and now your dead. You also have to pay a yearly fee for the interactive so that money spent could go to updating your tag if need be.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

jeffmuldoon said:


> I've been thinking of getting one with the original tag not the Interactive becasuse I don't know if the Energency responders would take the time to call in. If you have allergies it needs to be on there because they might need to act fast to save your life. Looking at a bracelet is easy, calling a phone system and entering in a code might take too much time and now your dead. You also have to pay a yearly fee for the interactive so that money spent could go to updating your tag if need be.


So, get the original RoadID now. Then, when you are taking as many meds as some of us older folks, switch to the interactive version, and list all the drugs there. Or, you could keep a list of all the medications, their dosages, and frequencies, in your wallet (seat bag, handlebar bag, etc). and hope it winds up at the hospital with you. More likely, it'll wind up at some storage yard, and not be found sometime later, when the contents are inventoried.


----------



## cooper58 (Jan 31, 2007)

I always wear it


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

PomPilot said:


> So, get the original RoadID now. Then, when you are taking as many meds as some of us older folks, switch to the interactive version, and list all the drugs there. Or, you could keep a list of all the medications, their dosages, and frequencies, in your wallet (seat bag, handlebar bag, etc). and hope it winds up at the hospital with you. More likely, it'll wind up at some storage yard, and not be found sometime later, when the contents are inventoried.


You have a good point I guess I was short sighted and didn't think of people with lots of meds as I don't have any conditions that require constant medication. Out of curiousity had anyone spoken with an EMT or firefighter or doctors that work in Emergency Departments to see if they would check the interactive id or what? Originally I did like the idea of the interactive id as it allows for changing of addresses etc fairly easily but fear of it not being checked got me worried and after that I've wanted an original.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

A couple pages back there was some discussion on what the EMT's did or didn't do in the case of RoadID's and the like....

Seemed kinda split. One would think that they would look and check it out, but then again, YMMV depending on the EMT. 

I list my name and my morphine allergy on mine. That's the most important thing for the EMT's to know about me. I also have the dogtag for wearing at work which gave me an extra line to put my year of birth on it, so they know how old I am. 

All the rest isn't real important if I'm laying in a ditch, so they can call the number and get the rest later as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

turbodogs02 said:


> A couple pages back there was some discussion on what the EMT's did or didn't do in the case of RoadID's and the like....
> 
> Seemed kinda split. One would think that they would look and check it out, but then again, YMMV depending on the EMT.
> 
> ...


I guess I'll hafta go back and read it. I thought I had read this whole thread over the days its been up here but i guess I missed some of it. I guess if you don't have any medical issues the original is good enough and maybe if you have lots of meds it would be best to have the interactive.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

jeffmuldoon said:


> I guess I'll hafta go back and read it. I thought I had read this whole thread over the days its been up here but i guess I missed some of it. I guess if you don't have any medical issues the original is good enough and maybe if you have lots of meds it would be best to have the interactive.


I would agree that sounds like a reasonable way to go....


My other issue with getting the interactive is that I don't tend to stay in one place to long, so being able to update my info quick and easy like makes sense for me...also too, I'm not married and my family lives thousands of miles away, so being able to update an ICE contact like a friend who is local is good for me too.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Road ID – Perspective from a Cyclist and Paramedic | The Road to Cat 1 An interesting input on this discussion.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got my Road ID today...the Elite version in black. It's very classy looking...I plan to wear it all the time. I feel like it's good information to have.

In fact, I'm going to be ordering the "slim" for all 3 of my kids and one for my wife. My kids are young, and what a great way for them to be able to supply someone with contact info for my wife and I. They have no wallet...no ID. If they were at school and something happened, etc...good for someone to be able to see their name, and the name/phone number for my wife and I.

I don't honestly feel like the Road ID will save my life someday, or anything like that. BUT I do feel like supplying the hospital and any first responders with my name, DOB, contact number for wife and father, and an allergy I have to a common medication (penicillin) is useful. And it helps give my wife and I peace of mind.

I'm glad I got it.


----------



## jkeller (Feb 27, 2006)

I got the wrist ID slim and always wear it. I hardly notice it is there and it still looks new after a year of use.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Well after reading all the posts, and initially being on the fence about an ID bracelet, I decided to get one just to be safe. Still not sure what good it will or could do since I don't have any med problems, but maybe with personal info gained from their failure to check the seat bag or helmet or ID might be of some assistance? I won't buy the Road ID brand since there's a slew of other stuff on the market for less.


----------



## infiniteSTYLES (Feb 15, 2012)

I def wanna get one. Just procrastinating really.


----------



## 13thcyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

I got myself the red velcro RoadID about a week ago. Too bad I didn't wear it the one time I crashed afterward . Fortunately, I was okay, but that RoadID is just no good if I forget to use it! Need to make it part of the 'cycle dress routine' I suppose.

I wish I had also known about putting in my health insurance/NKA/other important health stuff. I just went with the RoadID site suggestions and put my emergency contacts, year of birth, name, town, etc. Dunno how helpful that info is gonna be.


----------



## ZebraCake (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all! I just ordered the slim one for me and for my brother who rides. I will probably just wear it for running and cycling, but I think it's an excellent idea. It never occurred to me that I go running regularly with no identification... Not smart!

No need to procrastinate: the promo code pcleap2012 will get you 20% off at the moment.


----------



## Ferndog (Mar 2, 2012)

As a diabetic I'll stick with my medic alert. From the moment they see it they know there could be an issue with anything they could administer at the scene.


----------



## cheapmods (Feb 27, 2012)

Just ordered the slim. I'm sure my wife will enjoy the extra peace of mind


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

Ferndog said:


> As a diabetic I'll stick with my medic alert. From the moment they see it they know there could be an issue with anything they could administer at the scene.


Just my two cents, but I think for a significant medical condition, such as diabetes, that emergency personnel should be aware of then the MedicAlert is probably a good idea.

But for others, the RoadID or something similar is nice. I don't think it is meant to replace the MedicAlert, but it does give some good information and in the experience I posted about before it wouldn't have taken the doctor as long to locate a telephone number to notify my wife and I about our son's accident.


----------



## cyclist brent (Apr 13, 2011)

get the rubber one with the stainless clasp. Looks good on and off the bike and doesn't hold the smell. 

I've been hit hard and luckily I was conscious. I don't expect that to happen the next time. Besides, EMT's aren't going to rifle through the clothes they just cut off you to find something important in the moment.


----------



## Ferndog (Mar 2, 2012)

ArkRider said:


> Just my two cents, but I think for a significant medical condition, such as diabetes, that emergency personnel should be aware of then the MedicAlert is probably a good idea.
> 
> But for others, the RoadID or something similar is nice. I don't think it is meant to replace the MedicAlert, but it does give some good information and in the experience I posted about before it wouldn't have taken the doctor as long to locate a telephone number to notify my wife and I about our son's accident.


I agree. I appologize if post came off as being negative towards Road ID, it certainly was not intended to be. Readily availably ID/info is a must in an emergency!:thumbsup:


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I recently got a blue slim. Been wearing it all the time and don't notice it after wearing it a day or two. Since I don't wear a Swatch anymore, I figured it was time to look like all the cool people again.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

ZebraCake said:


> Hi all! I just ordered the slim one for me and for my brother who rides. I will probably just wear it for running and cycling, but I think it's an excellent idea. It never occurred to me that I go running regularly with no identification... Not smart!
> 
> No need to procrastinate: the promo code pcleap2012 will get you 20% off at the moment.


Thanks for the discount :thumbsup:


----------



## GabooN85 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just ordered a blue elite the other night. I will probably just wear it while out riding, but maybe start leaving it on all the time if I feel comfortable. I just put my gf's, dads and moms number on. I don't have any allergies to meds, but I didn't put that on. My last linei put 'In your mind.You can fly' as a sort of inspirational quote that is less common. It is from the Between the Buried and Me song Ants of the Sky. 

Before now, I've been carrying an old drivers license in my under seat bag. The address is the wrong city, the only info they would really get is my name, so I figured the contact info on the Road ID is a good idea. I carry my iPhone (and track my ride using Endomondo) but it is always locked and wouldn't be of much use to someone if I was unconscious. These issues, plus the fact that I'll likely be separated from my bike in an accident, led to my decision to get the Road ID.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

The next to the last line on mine reads 



ORGAN DONOR


I know it is not official, however, if they check they will find me on the national registry which is.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> The next to the last line on mine reads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea. I was trying to figure out what to put on that last line, thanks!!


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

froze said:


> That's a great idea. I was trying to figure out what to put on that last line, thanks!!


I might just be being paranoid, but I feel that they're more likely to let you die if they think your organs will save 3 or 4 people.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

I love my Road ID. I wear it every day...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

BigTex_BMC said:


> I might just be being paranoid, but I feel that they're more likely to let you die if they think your organs will save 3 or 4 people.


so be it then..........if I am that close.........


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

I have the Elite Interactive version


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

I have the basic model and love it. Actually have it attached to my backpack for commuting and ride it when I mtn bike. Does collect some sweat but that is easily washed off. Quick turn around time and great customer service. Since I do a lot of my riding by myself it is a good fail-safe (basically so they can ID the body as my brother says). 

My brother puts his insurance # and company on it, does anyone else do that?


----------



## Russ257 (Feb 28, 2012)

I ordered on this week based on this thread and the testimonials on their website


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I wear the basic velco, have been for years, don't leave home with out it!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Russ257 said:


> I ordered on this week based on this thread and the testimonials on their website


Just a note, in the best case scenario, you NEVER need a Road ID and you wasted the money!


l was out for a ride last year and i saw a road ID in the road. I flipped around and picked it up. When I got home, i called the number, got their address and mailed it back to them.....they were thrilled to get it back.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

After reading all these replies I ordered me up a Wrist Elite.


----------



## GabooN85 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha, I feel like they have received so much business based on threads like this on forums like this. I was already buying one when I found this thread but a lot of replies similar to lacofdfireman's saying they are now purchasing a Road ID.

Mine is on its way


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

BigTex_BMC said:


> I might just be being paranoid, but I feel that they're more likely to let you die if they think your organs will save 3 or 4 people.


ER staff really only care about making sure you don't die in their ER. They couldn't care less what happens once you leave, dead or alive. You're being paranoid, but it's still a free country. More or less.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I use the dog tag type one because it's more likely to be seen by EMS in the event of a bad wreck and you're unconscious, not to mention you have to sides to put information on.


----------



## ElPasoTom (Mar 9, 2012)

Always wear mine too... red one older style velcro. Road rides do they'll know what blood to give me and offroad to identify my decaying corpse.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

ddimick said:


> ER staff really only care about making sure you don't die in their ER. They couldn't care less what happens once you leave, dead or alive. You're being paranoid, but it's still a free country. More or less.


Well, ^ this is dead wrong and frankly a stupid comment save for the concept of our constitutional liberties...which btw is far from "free".

As for the fellow you were quoting, Big Tex...wow. Now that kind of thinking comes from being out of contact way out on the lonesome range.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

This coupon is good for $1 off any Road ID order. 
It can be used up to 20 times in the next 30 days.

Coupon Number: ThanksTed13108647


----------



## GabooN85 (Mar 7, 2012)

Any Canadian buyers on here have their shipment delayed at the border? Mine left Ohio on March 7th, almost 2 weeks ago and I'm in Windsor, Ontario, not far at all. I haven't received it yet so I'm assuming it is at the border. Just wondering I anyone else had this experience. Small packages like this I don't usually have delays but it can never be ruled out of course


----------



## haendelbars (Nov 18, 2011)

With Road ID my dreams of becoming an un-identified body came crashing down.  j/k


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I do like the concept of the Road ID, however, my concern is that the medics will have no idea that I have important info around my wrist.

The tend to unfortunately look like a watch band or a version of the famous Livestrong bands etc etc etc.

Hmm...probably better to wear one than not...

Odds are that they will open your saddle bag to look for a wallet or ID card there if you are by yourself imo..


----------



## GabooN85 (Mar 7, 2012)

GabooN85 said:


> Any Canadian buyers on here have their shipment delayed at the border? Mine left Ohio on March 7th, almost 2 weeks ago and I'm in Windsor, Ontario, not far at all. I haven't received it yet so I'm assuming it is at the border. Just wondering I anyone else had this experience. Small packages like this I don't usually have delays but it can never be ruled out of course


Forgot to follow up my own post yesterday. I posted this on my way to work in the afternoon on my phone. When I got home later that night my road ID had arrived in the mail, must have just been a late mail day for some reason  

Adjusted the band and have been wearing the last 24 hours. Didn't bother me on my 50 km ride this morning. Got the blue elite version.


----------



## gamenight (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the Slim in black. It's small enough to wear every day.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> ...
> _Odds are that they will open your saddle bag to look for a wallet or ID card there if you are by yourself imo._.


Don't count on it. We had a local, 78 year old cyclist suffer sudden cardiac death, while riding alone, back in November. He had a copy of a DNR (Do Not Resuscitate) order in his saddle bag, along with his wallet and ID. He dropped in front of a day care provider's house (they are required to be CPR certified in Oregon), and she began CPR within a couple of minutes. When the medics arrived, they continued the CPR* and checked his person, and found nothing, before transporting to hospital. Law enforcement picked up his bike, and checked the bag, *AFTER* the ambulance had left. That was when the DNR form and ID were located. The rider did survive and now is back riding. He also now wears a DNR bracelet, in addition to carrying his ID on his person.

*** Once CPR has been started, it is continued until a doctor declares the patient dead, even if a DNR is later discovered.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PomPilot said:


> Don't count on it. We had a local, 78 year old cyclist suffer sudden cardiac death, while riding alone, back in November. He had a copy of a DNR (Do Not Resuscitate) order in his saddle bag, along with his wallet and ID. He dropped in front of a day care provider's house (they are required to be CPR certified in Oregon), and she began CPR within a couple of minutes. When the medics arrived, they continued the CPR* and checked his person, and found nothing, before transporting to hospital. Law enforcement picked up his bike, and checked the bag, *AFTER* the ambulance had left. That was when the DNR form and ID were located. The rider did survive and now is back riding. He also now wears a DNR bracelet, in addition to carrying his ID on his person.
> 
> *** Once CPR has been started, it is continued until a doctor declares the patient dead, even if a DNR is later discovered.


Guess he is lucky he was not wearing one. 


But seriously if you want something to be found keep it in your jersey.


----------



## cheapmods (Feb 27, 2012)

Update: I really like the looks of mine and wear it all the time now. Also, my wife wants to get one and we're thinking about getting one for our kids as well for when we travel or are in big crowd situations


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been using RoadID for ever. I have the Ankle ID Interactive, though I'm thinking of adding a Wrist ID slim non-interactive. Mostly because in the worst case, I don't want an EMT guessing on stuff / having an issue because they don't have a cell signal.

If you do get a RoadID, here's a great list (found this on the web, don't remember where) of what to engrave:
[Name]
[DOB]
1st ICE: [name and #]
2nd ICE: [name and #]
Hx (Medical history):If you start a line with Hx / MHx, you can then follow it with appropriate medical abbreviations. For instance: NKA (No Known Allergies --Always good information for 911 and EDs: Any confirmed allergies are important to note)
Meds: [insert med list]


----------



## jamesh75 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the dog tag one, and love it. I did have to shorten the chain a bit to keep it from hitting on my heart monitor strap. But once I did that, I can't even tell I'm wearing it.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I just got my slim rubber one on Saturday and I wore it all weekend. I also got an extra band in a different color in case I want to change the band. Extra bands are only $1.00 each. I ordered it on Tuesday and had it by Saturday.

I used to ride with my Driver Lisence, but this is better because it has contact numbers to go with your name and city. Plus you can put allergies and other necessary info on it.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

I've had the orignal for a while, but I ordered a slim today because I'll be more likely to wear it. 

I have my insurance ID# and my blood type and allergies on mine in addition to contact numbers.


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

I used to race cars professionally and we always had pertinent information on the back of our helmets (name, DOB, allergies and blood type). With that in mind I know quite a few people that use RoadID. I really don't think they're necessary or will save your life (I'm also a former EMT so I'm taking things from that perspective as well), but my father just recently started riding motorcycles. I bought one so that I could convince him to get one as well. I wouldn't have bothered, but he lives in Arizona and I in Northern California. It's peace of mind for me that someone will contact me if something happens to him. I suppose the same goes for my family as well because I don't have family where I live. 

Mine has:
Name and DOB
City State Country
Mother's phone
Father's phone
No known allergies
Blood type unknown

My racing helmets always said O-, but for some reason I felt 'unknown' was better in this case.

Anyhow, my two cents and my first post. 

Cheers.


----------

